# Big peppermill



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I made this peppermill the year before, but I thought I would post some pics of it anyway. It is 24" tall, about 4" wide and weighs close to 20#. It sits on top of the curio cabinet. I don't like to leave it where people can pick it up, it's too easy to drop. I turned this on my jet 10" midi with the bed extension. I made up a drillbit extension and still had to drill it from both directions. I was worried the little lathe wouldn't have the oomph to turn it, but it did fine.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, 20lbs. Great looking peppermill.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW,that is huge you not only have a never ending supply of pepper,but a weapon of mass destruction,should you apply it to a crooks noggin :laughing: Plus it is beautifull work :thumbsup:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy moly that thing is huge. It really looks fantastic though. How did you get the what looks like gold stripes in there?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

VERY nice Mike!!!! :thumbsup:

Did you make the one behind the ruler as well? :laughing:


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy glue up Batman! Sure looks nice though:batman:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Shazam! That right there is some kind of cool. :thumbsup:

That's not your run-of-the-mill peppermill because it's peppered with different spices, I mean species. Only an old salt could pull that off. :laughing:


How about telling us besides purpleheart, maple, and maybe some osage what else you got in it?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I'd put it on the shelf also but mostly because I don't eat pepper. Good job.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Mike, that Peppermill is awsome, nice piece of work. If you get tired of looking at it you can send it to me. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Nblumert,
The thin rings were put in when I was gluing the blank up. I originally glued up all the straight layers. After it dried, I made the angle cuts with a miter box. I cut 1/8" thick slices that fit the diagonal cuts and glued the blank back together two pieces at a time. You have to be careful the pieces are clamped in a simple 90 degree corner jig (two boards screwed together to form a corner) so they don't slide, or the stripes won't line up. 
Texas,
The verticle stripes are canary wood, maple, purple heart. I think even the pinkish looking pieces were maple. The rings were yellow heart and canary wood. It took me a lot longer to cut and glue everything up than to turn and finish it.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike,

What do you use for glue?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use titebond III. I got a free sample at a tool show when it first came out and liked the way it works. Never had a problem with anything coming apart, plus it's supposed to be waterproof when set. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

The nice thing about that particular peppermill is it could double as a home defense item. I can read the headlines now: Man breaking into home subdued by peppermill. mike you may have created a whole new line of selling your wares. You could put it right next to the pepperspray.:laughing: Seriously though great work and certainly a conversation piece!

John


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a beautiful peppermill. I really like big peppermills, they're awesome. I was wanting to make one about 18" long to use around the house but I don't know where to find hardware for one that long. I do have one question. Is that the Hank Aaron or the Babe Ruth model?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

It's 'Wonderboy'. (The Natural, Robert Redford, my whole life is a series of movie clips and seinfeld episodes.)

Craft supplies and Chef Specialties has hardware out to 24".

Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> I use titebond III. I got a free sample at a tool show when it first came out and liked the way it works. Never had a problem with anything coming apart, plus it's supposed to be waterproof when set.
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


:smile: That's what I've been using on trim work for years!

Glad to see it holds up to some hefty abuse. That lathe can't be easy on any piece of wood, let alone a glue up.

Keep it near the front door for safety.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Firehawk, thanks for the reply. Thats how I thought it was done, but wasn't sure. At 24in. it must be awesome to look at in person.


firehawkmph said:


> Thanks guys,
> Nblumert,
> The thin rings were put in when I was gluing the blank up. I originally glued up all the straight layers. After it dried, I made the angle cuts with a miter box. I cut 1/8" thick slices that fit the diagonal cuts and glued the blank back together two pieces at a time. You have to be careful the pieces are clamped in a simple 90 degree corner jig (two boards screwed together to form a corner) so they don't slide, or the stripes won't line up.
> Texas,
> ...


----------



## jwcole (Nov 22, 2008)

That is truly ONE awesome pepermill. Could 've been four or five:laughing:.
Nice job.

Jonathan


----------

